# Josef Rheinberger (1839 - 1901)



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Rheinberger, the Great Unknown. After numerous, periodic attempts to revive his music, he's still largely known for his organ music, and even in that field he's considered controversial. I know fellow organists who plainly hate his sonatas and won't touch those with a 10 ft. pole.

Stuffy, unimaginative, academic, outdated... those are some of the words people use when they reject his music. And still, who takes the effort to get to know his art will be pleasantly surprised. There's a wealth of music to be found in all possible genres, not only keyboard works (piano and organ) but also beautiful chamber music (string quartets, trios, solo sonatas), orchestral works (2 symphonies, overtures), lots of sacred and secular choral works, songs and even 2 operas.

In most of these works, Rheinberger's gift for writing craftful and inspired melodies, embedded in colorful harmonies and strong, solid forms is apparent. In fact, it's his melodic gift that sets him apart from his lesser talented contemporaries. I'd even say that a random Rheinberger melody is as instantly recognizable as one by Brahms or Franck.

I'm curious to know, which pieces by Rheinberger do you know and love to listen to? Which ones do you play? Which one is your favorite organ sonata? Have you, as a choir member, sung masses or motets by Rheinberger?


----------

